# (κυβερνητικός) ανασχηματισμός = cabinet reshuffle



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2014)

Μιας και είναι επίκαιρος ο όρος:
In the parliamentary system a *cabinet reshuffle* or shuffle is an informal term for an event that occurs when a head of government rotates or changes the composition of ministers in their cabinet.

Cabinet reshuffles happen for a variety of reasons. Periodically, smaller reshuffles are needed to replace ministers who have resigned, retired or died. Reshuffles are also a way for a premier to "refresh" the government, often in the face of poor polling numbers; remove poor performers; and reward supporters and punish others. It is common after elections, even if the party in power is retained, as the prime minister's reading of public opinion as evidenced by the election may require some change in policy, in addition to any changes resulting from the retirement or defeat of individuals ministers at the election. Similarly, when a new prime minister enters office from the same party as the previous one, he or she might appoint a very different ministry than that of his or her predecessor to reflect a change in policies and priorities; an example is Gordon Brown's government, formed in 2007 after the departure of Tony Blair.​
Βλέπω ότι έγινε και στο ΗΒ ανασχηματισμός σχετικά πρόσφατα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 6, 2014)

Ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου, όπως ίσως κάποιοι θυμόμαστε  , είχε λανσάρει τον όρο «αναδόμηση», που υποτίθεται ότι ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό. Βλέπω ότι (απροσδόκητα) το "cabinet restructuring" δίνει αρκετά ευρήματα, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουν όλα να κάνουν με ανασχηματισμούς όπου δεν αλλάζουν μόνο τα πρόσωπα αλλά και ο αριθμός, μέγεθος κλπ των υπουργείων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

Marinos said:


> με ανασχηματισμούς όπου δεν αλλάζουν μόνο τα πρόσωπα αλλά και ο αριθμός, μέγεθος κλπ των υπουργείων.



Καλημέρα. Καλά λες. Το cabinet restructuring θα μπορούσε να είναι και αποκλειστικά αναδιάρθρωση των υπουργείων, αλλά κάθε τέτοια αναδιάρθρωση επιφέρει αναγκαστικά και ανασχηματισμό του υπουργικού συμβουλίου.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 6, 2014)

Επίσης, cabinet rearrangement


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

Τώρα, φταίω εγώ αν αυτό μου θυμίζει τακτοποίηση του ντουλαπιού (κάτι σαν αυτό που κάνει μια κυρία που ξέρω με τα έπιπλα του σαλονιού);

Παράδειγμα:







_All these new spices necessitated a spice cabinet rearrangement.
Before and after._​
http://hercheyk.blogspot.gr/2013/01/a-slew-of-new-spices.html


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τώρα, φταίω εγώ αν αυτό μου θυμίζει τακτοποίηση του ντουλαπιού (κάτι σαν αυτό που κάνει μια κυρία που ξέρω με τα έπιπλα του σαλονιού);http://hercheyk.blogspot.gr/2013/01/a-slew-of-new-spices.html



Βεβαίως, γιατί αυτή είναι η μια καθιερωμένη σύναψη, αλλά αποσιώπησες την άλλη (επιτυχής επιλογή, αν ο στόχος ήταν το χιούμορ):

*rearrange
verb*
 1 _the curtains had been drawn, the furniture rearranged_
*reposition, move round, change round, arrange differently, regroup, switch round, swap round*

2 _Tony had rearranged his work schedule_
*reorganize, alter, adjust, change (round), reorder, reschedule, rejig, reshuffle*
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english-thesaurus/rearrange


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> (επιτυχής επιλογή, αν ο στόχος ήταν το χιούμορ)



Μα πάντα είναι. Κι αν δεν είναι το humour ha-ha, είναι το good humour.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 6, 2014)

Και "cabinet shakeup" (εδώ γλιτώνουμε και το μπέρδεμα με τα ντουλαπάκια)


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

...
Αρκεί αυτό το shakeup να μη γίνει στο ντουλάπι με τα μπαχαρικά, γιατί μετά θα φταρνιζόμαστε συνέχεια. 

Για να δεις τι ενισχύει τέτοιους συνειρμούς ειδικά στη Λεξιλογία, dominotheory: *Cabinet man, υπουργός ή ντουλαπάς; 

*Για τους δικούς μας cabinet men δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Αρκεί αυτό το shakeup να μη γίνει στο ντουλάπι με τα μπαχαρικά, γιατί μετά θα φταρνιζόμαστε συνέχεια.



Συμφωνώ και παραθέτω την έτερη πιθανή πηγή προβλημάτων:

πολιτική του φραπέ


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...Για να δεις τι ενισχύει τέτοιους συνειρμούς ειδικά στη Λεξιλογία, dominotheory: *Cabinet man, υπουργός ή ντουλαπάς;
> 
> *Για τους δικούς μας cabinet men δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος.



Ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή - σχετικά με το σχόλιο: είναι μέχρι να φτιαχτεί ένας _cabinet creator_ και γι' αυτούς, μάλλον (και όχι μόνον για τους δικούς μας, πιθανότατα θα έχει ζήτηση σ' όλον τον κόσμο).


----------

